# [gelöst] schwarzer bildschirm nach login

## teddydeluxe

hallo,

ich habe jetzt openbox als oberfläche am laufen und slim als displaymanager. hab openbox in die xinitrc eingetragen und kann mit startx auch schön drauf zugreifen, aber wenn ich mich über slim einlogge, bleibt der bildschirm schwarz und ein weisses kreuz als maus. wo könnte das problem liegen ?

dankeLast edited by teddydeluxe on Mon Apr 02, 2012 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, slim kenne ich nicht.

Vielleicht solltest Du mal die Config von Openbox anschauen, was da kommen muss!?

Hast Du denn in der .xinitrc noch irgendwas anderes drin stehen?

Versuch doch mal noch ein xterm & da reinzuschreiben.

Dann sollte wenisgstens noch ein Terminalfenster kommen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## teddydeluxe

also da müsste schon einiges mehr kommen, ich hab da einiges eingerichtet, was bei startx auch kommt.

```
exec openbox-session

exec xterm &

```

hat keinen einfluss darauf. es bleibt bei dem schwarzen bildschirm. kann es sein, dass slim nach dem anmelden auf eine andere session zugreift als die in der xinitrc ?

----------

## Josef.95

Ein Schuss ins Blaue:

Nutzt du eventuell eine Slim Version mit consolekit Support?

Siehe zb mit 

```
emerge -pvq slim
```

Wenn ja, dann stelle auch sicher das dbus und consolekit gestartet sind (setze die am besten mit ins default Runlevel).

----------

## teddydeluxe

guter schuss, es ist jedenfalls abhängig von consolekit. hab jetzt mal consolekit und dbus in den runlevel eingefügt. jetzt erscheint wieder das schwarze fenster, aber mit einem xterm.

hab in der xinitrc versucht :

```
exec openbox-session

```

```
exec ck-launch-session openbox-session

```

```
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session 

openbox-session
```

aber nichts brachte mich weiter als den oben genannten bildschrim   :Sad:   weitere ideen ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> weitere ideen ?

 

Hm, zb die Tipps aus dem  http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SLiM

nutzen?!  :Wink: 

----------

## teddydeluxe

dankeschön   :Very Happy: 

ich hab die session noch in env.d eingetragen, aber hab das env-update vergessen   :Smile: 

ich dachte es funktioniert wie bei gnome oder kde, wo man einfach die session ins jeweilige xinitrc einträgt.

----------

